# dzialanie aufs3 na amd64

## zygikuleczka

Probuje sobie skompresowac drzewo portage i zamontowac je za pomoca aufs. Przy probie zamontowania dostaje blad: 

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on aufs,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

dmesg pokazuje

```
[ 1804.948729] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read directory block [3502d6c:6]

[ 1804.948744] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read directory block [3502d6c:6]

[ 1804.994695] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read directory block [350acf1:6]

[ 1804.994712] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read directory block [350acf1:6]

[ 2641.429032] cc1 used greatest stack depth: 3096 bytes left

[ 2749.033686] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x0

[ 2749.033689] SQUASHFS error: unable to read squashfs_super_block

[ 5616.981129] mksquashfs used greatest stack depth: 3080 bytes left

[ 5621.542147] aufs test_add:262:mount[15550]: uid/gid/perm /usr/portage 250/250/0755, 250/250/0750

[ 5621.547551] aufs test_add:232:mount[15559]: unsupported filesystem, /usr/portage (aufs)
```

Nie wiem jakie informacje bylyby pomocne, wiec na razie daje tylko emerge--info:

```
Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 31 Dec 2011 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kernel-patch lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline reiserfs sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## lazy_bum

Podaj jeszcze dokładną komendę jaką próbujesz zamontować fs.

----------

## zygikuleczka

﻿Robie wedlug http://pl.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kompresowanie_drzewa_Portage

CZyli po zaladowaniu modulów uruchamiam skrypt: 

```
#!/sbin/runscript 

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation 

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

# $Header: $ 

# 

# /etc/init.d/squash_portage allows efficient compression of 

# Gentoo portage arborescence 

# 

# It requires support for the loop device and squashfs enabled in the kernel, 

# module autoloading is also *highly* recommended. 

# sys-fs/squashfs and sys-fs/aufs are necessary for read-write support. 

# 

# Author: Mathias Laurin <mathias_laurin@users.sourceforge.net> 

# 2006-11-28, v.0.1.5(4) 

# 2009-02-24, v.0.1.6(1) Weedy <weedy2887@gmail.com> 

# 2009-03-20, v.0.1.7(1) j0inty <j0inty@stollfuss.net> 

# 2009-07-10, v.0.1.8(1) j0inty 

# 2009-09-01. v.0.1.9(1) nall <soir@fuzzysock.net> 

opts="sync” 

source /etc/make.globals 

source /etc/make.conf 

SQFS_CUR="$SQFS_DIRNAME/portage.sqfs” 

SQFS_NEW="$SQFS_DIRNAME/portage-current.sqfs” 

SQFS_OLD="$SQFS_DIRNAME/portage-old.sqfs” 

DEF_RW="/dev/shm/.portage-rw” 

SQFS_OPTS="-force-uid portage -force-gid portage -no-duplicates” 

depend() { 

need localmount modules 

} 

check_support() { 

if ! [ -x /usr/bin/mksquashfs ] ; then 

eerror “ERROR: sys-fs/squashfs-tools is not installed.” 

return 1 

fi 

if ! [ -w /dev/loop0 ] ; then 

eerror “ERROR: loopback support is not available.” 

return 1 

fi 

if ! [[ $(grep -s aufs /proc/filesystems) ]] ; then 

eerror “ERROR: aufs filesystem support is not available.” 

return 1 

fi 

if ! [[ $(grep -s squashfs /proc/filesystems) ]] ; then 

eerror “ERROR: squashfs filesystem support is not available.” 

return 1 

fi 

return 0 

} 

makeImage() { 

mksquashfs $PORTDIR $SQFS_NEW $SQFS_OPTS # 2>/dev/null 

retval=$? 

ln -sf $SQFS_NEW $SQFS_CUR 

eend $retval 

} 

sync() { 

ebegin “Syncing portage tree” 

eval $SYNC_CMDS 

#svc_stop; svc_start 

stop 

start 

eend 0 

} 

start() { 

check_support || return 1 

if [ -f “$SQFS_CUR” ]; then 

ebegin “SQFS-PORTAGE: Mounting read-only squashfs image” 

mount -rt squashfs -o loop,nodev,noexec $SQFS_CUR $PORTDIR 

retval=$? 

[ $retval -ne 0 ] && return $retval 

else 

if [ ! -f “/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk” ]; then 

ebegin “SQFS-PORTAGE: $PORTDIR looks empty or corrupted, syncing” 

eval $SYNC_CMDS 

fi 

einfo “  $SQFS_CUR does not exist, creating” 

mkdir -p $SQFS_DIRNAME 

makeImage 

[ $? -ne 0 ] && eerror “ERROR: failed to create initial tree image” 

einfo “Clearing ${PORTDIR}” 

rm -r ${PORTDIR} 

mkdir ${PORTDIR} 

start 

eend 0 

fi 

ebegin “Mounting read-write with aufs” 

if [ ! $PORTAGE_RW ] ; then 

einfo “  mounted in tmpfs (RAM)” 

PORTAGE_RW="${DEF_RW}” 

fi 

[ -d $PORTAGE_RW ] || mkdir -p $PORTAGE_RW 

chmod 0750 $PORTAGE_RW 

chown portage:portage $PORTAGE_RW 

mount -t aufs -o nodev,noexec,br=$PORTAGE_RW=rw:$PORTDIR=ro aufs $PORTDIR 

eend $? 

if [ “$DISTDIR” == “/usr/portage/distfiles” ]; then 

mkdir -p /usr/local/distfiles 

mount -o bind /usr/local/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles 

ewarn “DISTDIR is currently inside the portage tree. It has been bind 

mounted to keep the SquashFS image small.” 

fi 

} 

stop() { 

ebegin “SQFS-PORTAGE: Stopping and unmounting” 

[ ! $PORTAGE_RW ] && PORTAGE_RW="${DEF_RW}” 

if [ $(du -s --exclude=.w* $PORTAGE_RW | cut -f 1) -gt 4 ]; then 

einfo “  Changes detected, updating image.” 

mv -f $SQFS_NEW $SQFS_OLD 

makeImage 

rm -f $SQFS_OLD 

else 

einfo “  No changes detected, skipping update.” 

eend 0 

fi 

if [ “$DISTDIR” == “/usr/portage/distfiles” ]; then 

einfo “  Unmounting distfiles” 

umount /usr/local/distfiles 

fi; 

einfo “  Unmounting the tree” 

umount -t aufs  $PORTDIR 

umount -t squashfs $PORTDIR 

rm -rf $PORTAGE_RW 

eend 0 

}
```

Próbowałem też na jądrze ze zrodel zen w wersji 2.6.38.5 i to samo. Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

Przeciez na jajku z serii 2.6 nie ma AUFS3 - ten dostepny jest tylko dla jajek 3.X Wiec test z zenem srednio trafiony moim zdaniem.

----------

## zygikuleczka

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> moim zdaniem.

 

Jestes wielki.

----------

## soban_

Troche zrobie OT, uzywam od dawna ZEN na jednej z maszyn i dzisiaj wlasnie rezygnuje. Olewaja moim zdaniem wydawanie nowych wersji kernela (ostatni raz robilem kompilacje jajka):

```
genlop -t zen-sources

...

     Tue May 10 21:56:18 2011 >>> sys-kernel/zen-sources-2.6.38_p20110510

       merge time: 1 minute and 50 seconds.
```

to tyle OT (-:

----------

## ArnVaker

soban_: Oni już dawno temu zrezygnowali z wydawania patchy dla poszczególnych wersji. Korzystaj z gita. :P

http://git.zen-kernel.org/zen-stable/

----------

## zygikuleczka

Podbijam-może ktoś będzie miał genialny pomysł.

----------

## SlashBeast

Genialny pomysl na co? aufs3 jest dla kernela 3.x.

----------

## zygikuleczka

Temat zaczyna się od początku:P 

Proba z jadrem 2.x to tylko tak żeby porównać i byla wykonana przy pomocy aufs2.

----------

